# New 298Re



## momike (Nov 10, 2010)

We picked up our new 298RE last Tuesday and took it on a short "get aquainted" trip over the weekend. We absolutely love it. It has the room that we need whether we are by ourselves or have our kids along with us. We are looking forward to a summer full of fun!


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

You'll love it. I've said it before, the 295/298RE is THE best TT editions that Outback has ever made. You'll really appreciate it when you pull over at the side of the road and have full access to the kitchen, bedroom and bathroom with the slides in.
What are you towing it with?

Enjoy!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats! and Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

We picked up our 295RE in July, so far it's traveled 4500 miles, stayed in it 31 days, and love it. Great trailer for DW and I, and yet works great with grandkids tag along or another couple joins us.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

So agree, looking at retiring soon and DW and I are going full time in it....


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

I see you're hauling with a F-150. That's what I have been pulling with too but last year had some real issues with high crosswind and steep hills in northern New Brunswick.
Just bought a 2011 F-250 hopefully that will solve the issue. There's a pretty good tongue weight on the 295RE


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup - that's a beautiful layout!!! This is the Outback we would have gone with ... if we hadn't fallen in love with the Rockwood's WINDOWS!!!

Have a great time with it!!


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

MacTeam said:


> I see you're hauling with a F-150. That's what I have been pulling with too but last year had some real issues with high crosswind and steep hills in northern New Brunswick.
> Just bought a 2011 F-250 hopefully that will solve the issue. There's a pretty good tongue weight on the 295RE


Hmmm, pulled it to the hills of N Georgia and took them very easily. have not had a problem with it yet, the only thing (and a strange one) is if I engage the 150's built in sway control it seems like the hitch's sway control fights each other.


----------



## momike (Nov 10, 2010)

momike said:


> We picked up our new 298RE last Tuesday and took it on a short "get aquainted" trip over the weekend. We absolutely love it. It has the room that we need whether we are by ourselves or have our kids along with us. We are looking forward to a summer full of fun!


2009 GMC Sierra 1500 Crew Cab Z71 4X4


----------

